# My chihuahua pup



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

His name is woody and he is 9 weeks old


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Awww cute, will his ears stand up eventually ?? I thought Chis had pointy ears. Our old GSD had one up one down though


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, some of his litter mates had them up, some down


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww such a tiny baby, lovely


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Aww, bless him, very cute! Is he a purebred?


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Awwww cute puppy.

My cat is called woody! x


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Aww, bless him, very cute! Is he a purebred?


Sure is, even met his grandparents as well as his parents


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aww very cute...looks a bit like a JRT bless How old is he? i love the puppy stage


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hes adorable love the name :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Aww very cute...looks a bit like a JRT bless How old is he? i love the puppy stage


I am glad it wasn't just me that thought that


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Aww very cute...looks a bit like a JRT bless How old is he? i love the puppy stage


Yes, my first thought was that he looked like a JRT x Chi, there are a few unscrupulous people who try to pass those off as purebred to try to get more money 

Glad to hear the OPs is a purebred...


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think his ears are just deciding what to do lol, today they are mostly sticking up!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

aw his fab, im getting broody for another one. Is he pedigree with papers? 

I want to cuddle him :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, he is lovely..
*must fight baby Chi broodiness*
It can take up to a year for their ears to stand up and very rarely they dont at all. He does have a very wide muzzle doesnt he??
Thats what I love about Chi's they come in such a variety of coats and sizes. I have one show type 'proper' chi and one deerhead who looks like a Min Pin!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I am glad it wasn't just me that thought that


i actually thought he was a x chi too, sorry


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

He didn't come with papers. He had been reserved twice but then the woman was let down so she lowered the price to £350 and in the end I got him for £250


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ohh, i am probably going to upset you here but i really dont mean to but that is a really low price even for a unregistered chi did you actually see the mum with the pups? i know you mentioned you saw both parents but it is very easy for a breeder to say so and so is the father of the pups he really is a beautiful little boy but he really does look like a x to me rather than a full chi


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> ohh, i am probably going to upset you here but i really dont mean to but that is a really low price even for a unregistered chi did you actually see the mum with the pups? i know you mentioned you saw both parents but it is very easy for a breeder to say so and so is the father of the pups he really is a beautiful little boy but he really does look like a x to me rather than a full chi


Yep I totally agree hence my question. Whatever he is he is beautiful but I can honestly say that he doesnt look like a chi to me either, he kind of looks a bit border to me. If your happy with him then thats all that matters.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> Yep I totally agree hence my question. Whatever he is he is beautiful but I can honestly say that he doesnt look like a chi to me either, he kind of looks a bit border to me. If your happy with him then thats all that matters.


thank you he is beautiful 
unfortunately there are some very dishonest people out there who will tell you anything to sell a puppy


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

She seemed so genuine, showed me parents and grandparents, gave me a 5 gen pedigree, she's a top breeder in the uk of miniature pins, rescues dogs. I'm not bothered if he is a cross, I love him either way but I'll be annoyed if I've been lied to! 

She even said she's a lawyer specialising in animal law, who is currently sueing someone who sold a cross dog as a chi for £1500??!


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

This is the pic she put on the advert, I just assumed he looked so different as his ears had grown a lot!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

clairescunny55 said:


> This is the pic she put on the advert, I just assumed he looked so different as his ears had grown a lot!


is that your puppy? that does look like a chi im not saying your breeder sold you a x but he does look like a little chi x in your pictures


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how old was he in the advert picture?


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> how old was he in the advert picture?


I'm not sure, think she said 3 weeks ish


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

I hate to say it but they look completely different. I'm sure a chis ears wouldnt stand like that and then flop over, usually its the other way round. His ears look like a daushound (sp) ears??

The muzzle looks quite similar to the older puppy pic 

Just my opinion tho....... (sorry)

xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Rache said:


> I hate to say it but they look completely different. I'm sure a chis ears wouldnt stand like that and then flop over, usually its the other way round. His ears look like a daushound (sp) ears??
> 
> The muzzle looks quite similar to the older puppy pic
> 
> ...


your little babies are gorgeous so being a chi owner, do you think he is a chi x ?
i have frenchys and by 3 weeks old their little ears are never standing up, but in the advert photo his little ears are very upright, just dosent look like the same puppy


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

im sorry to say that I dont think it is the same dog as the one in the pic either, I notice that the pic is from Pets 4 home, that site has some very bad breeders and con artists. 

You will soon know when he grows a bit. Im so glad you didnt take offence to our comments, many people would have 

Can you maybe contact the breeder and say something along the lines of.......

Hiya just thought I would let you know the little guy is doing great ........ etc etc.... it has been brought to my attention that he doesnt look like a pre chi and just thought I would ask to put my mind at rest.......

Maybe just see what reaction you get from the breeder, they will do one of three things if they have lied to you (generally this is what happens).... They will either get very defensive and stand offish or they wont want to know anymore and fob you off or last but not least, they will defend themselves and give you a fob story.

Might be worth asking to set your mind at rest x


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

He looks like a Chi cross to me too, my first thought was a JRTx Chi. It isn't just the ears relative to the skull but the breadth of his muzzle. He does look absolutely delicious though. 

That would be one hell of a brazen yarn to tell you about the whole legal thing but I would be quite suspicious! The low price (for a Chihuahua pup) is also an alarm bell ringer.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> im sorry to say that I dont think it is the same dog as the one in the pic either, I notice that the pic is from Pets 4 home, that site has some very bad breeders and con artists.
> 
> You will soon know when he grows a bit. Im so glad you didnt take offence to our comments, many people would have
> 
> ...


well said and i too am glad you havent taken offence he is lovely and you must be very happy with him


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

When i first saw the pic I thorght maybe a chi x dauschound (sp)

It may be a full chi, but TO ME it dosent look like one.

The pic of the baby one at 3 weeks ish does look like a chihuahua.

Also thats very cheap for a registered chi. They are an expensive breed.

One of mine (billy) isnt to standard and i paid £800 for him with no papers. He was my first and I know better now.

I hope as he matures his ears may stand and I'm completely wrong!!

I hope you enjoy him what ever he may be! lol xxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

He is a gorgeous pup but when i saw the picture i immediately though JRT. very very unlikely anyone would let a pure bred Chi (papers or no papers) go for that amount of money.

Will be interesting to see what the breeder sais in a few months if he doesn't get more Chi like in appearance  Not much you can do at the moment if she sais its a pure Chi you have to just take her word for it.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

like rainbow says, i dont think you could do anything about it anyway now and i shouldnt for one minute think you would want to hand him back, but she has sold him for the price you would expect to pay for a x chi just enjoy your little fella


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

just been comparing the pics and you pup has very dark black colouring around the eyes, the pup in the pic doesnt he has tan around his eyes, you pup also has a white stripe on his nose, the pup in the pic doesnt, these could be things that develop later but I doubt it esp the black around the eyes, I call it eyeliner x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> just been comparing the pics and you pup has very dark black colouring around the eyes, the pup in the pic doesnt he has tan around his eyes, you pup also has a white stripe on his nose, the pup in the pic doesnt, these could be things that develop later but I doubt it esp the black around the eyes, I call it eyeliner x


and with the frenchys any fine white line on the face would gradually disappear not appear


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> and with the frenchys any fine white line on the face would gradually disappear not appear


    without knowing the facts I cant really say too much more :frown: but I hope you and your pup have many happy years together and I will enjoy watching him grow.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> without knowing the facts I cant really say too much more :frown: but I hope you and your pup have many happy years together and I will enjoy watching him grow.


me too and we could all be totally wrong,just our opinions at the end of the day


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> me too and we could all be totally wrong,just our opinions at the end of the day


yep totally either way he looks scrummy


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for all your input. And I wouldn't take offence because I think he's bloody gorgeous whatever he is lol. I shall keep updating with pics. I'll also see what the vet thinks about him x


----------

